# xtcommerce



## MaverikMS (3. August 2005)

Hallo habe ein Problem habe einen xtcommerce shop angepasst aber bekomme die Bemerkung " Dieser Shop wurde mit xtcommerce" bla bla bla nicht weg. Weiß jemand wo sich das versteckt. ?


----------



## AKrebs70 (4. August 2005)

Hallo!

Gehe mal auf diesen Link und lese dir mal das graue Kästchen durch das etwas tiefer ist.

http://www.xtcommerce.de/shop/shop_content.php?coID=99


```
Die Entfernung/Modifikation des Footertextes 
"Dieser Shop wurde mit xt:Commerce erstellt.
xt:Commerce ist als freie Software unter der GNU/GPL Lizenz erhaeltlich.
eCommerce Engine © 2004 xt:Commerce"
ist nicht gestattet.
```
 
Axel


----------



## MaverikMS (8. August 2005)

Gut aber gibt es da trotzdem eine möglichkeit das rauszuschmeißen.


----------



## Maik (8. August 2005)

Netiquetten-Regel Nr. 5



> Die Einstellung von ... urheberrechtlich geschützte Inhalte und sonstige gegen geltendes Recht verstoßende Einträge oder Links darauf sind strengstens untersagt und resultieren nicht nur in der sofortigen Löschung des Beitrags, sondern ggf. auch in einer unbefristeten Sperre des Mitglied-Accounts. Jeden Besucher, der einen Eintrag als gegen diese Bestimmungen verstossend empfindet, bitten wir, die "Beitrag einem Moderator melden" - Funktion zu benutzen.




 Netiquetten-Regel Nr. 6



> Dieses Forum ist kein Tummelplatz für Crackz, Warez, Serialz, MP3z, Moviez usw. Entsprechende Beiträge werden, sobald sie von einem Moderator oder Administrator entdeckt oder von einem Mitglied gemeldet wurden, ohne jegliche Vorwarnung gelöscht. Außerdem wird das Posten solcher Beiträge automatisch die unbefristete Sperrung des jeweiligen Verfassers zur Folge haben.


----------



## MaverikMS (8. August 2005)

Ihr stellt euch wirklich an. Ich weiß jetzt wo sich das versteckt. Ich denke das Opensource auch opensource bleiben muss. Ich will lediglich den Text etwas verkürzen keinesfalls dem xtCommerce Team eine Erwähnung verweigern. Außerdem ist der Text nicht gerade in moderner typo und um zu verstehen wie man das vom style her verändert muss man wissen wo sich das versteckt. Auserdem gehöre ich wohl zu den wenigen Sponsoren der Community.

mfg
Markus


----------



## Maik (9. August 2005)

Sorry, deine Eingangsfrage lautete aber ganz anders:



> bekomme die Bemerkung " Dieser Shop wurde mit xtcommerce" bla bla bla nicht weg. Weiß jemand wo sich das versteckt.





> aber gibt es da trotzdem eine möglichkeit das rauszuschmeißen


Von einer Textverkürzung bzw. Änderung des Text-Styles war da nicht die Rede.

Da die Entfernung und Modifikation des Footertextes (Copyrights) ausdrücklich nicht gestattet ist, verstösst dein Beitrag gegen die von mir genannten Forums-Regeln.

Anmerkung: die Betreiber dieses Forums haben sich dabei schon etwas gedacht. Schliesslich sollen hier keine illegalen / rechtswidrigen Handlungen veröffentlicht, diskutiert werden, die letztendlich dem Forum schaden, Stichwort: straf- / zivilrechtliche Konsequenzen.


----------

